# tickets wanted for pickering with MHF??



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi.... anyone got tickets for the pickering show at the weekend?? and cant go... i would like to go with MHF for the first time so if any of you cant go let me know and i will buy them from you...

many thanks


----------

